# Choosing between HD Ready & Full HD LED TV



## soorajdigit (Sep 12, 2020)

I currently have Sony 29 Inch Flat CRT TV & will be upgrading to a LED TV anytime as the TV has some signs of damage. I haven't subscribed to HD Channels. Should I buy a Full HD or HD Ready LED TV? Will SD Channels appear more pixelated on Full HD? What screen size is recommended to avoid pixelation? What are the options under 20000?


----------



## sandynator (Sep 12, 2020)

In my opinion you can get full hd tv till 40 inch to watch sd channels

40 inch Hi sense A56e will come under 20k or even VU full hd models.

For higher budget check out sony models, LG and Samsung.

I am considering minimum viewing distance of 8 feet.


----------



## TigerKing (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 15, 2020)

Definitely a full HD panel. HD TVs are already old technology. I would have recommended Vu 43" 4K TVs for futureproofing but sadly they are out of stock. Go with Vu or HiSense 43" 1080p TVs.

*www.amazon.in/Hisense-inches-Certi...hild=1&keywords=43"+tv&qid=1600189701&sr=8-12

Vu Premium 108cm (43 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 14, 2020)

Do SD channels look good enough in Full HD TVs?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 14, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Do SD channels look good enough in Full HD TVs?


Yes (for Tata sky on 32" TV).


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 14, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Do SD channels look good enough in Full HD TVs?


Depends on the size of TV. At 43", it won't be that good. Just subscribe to HD channels.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 16, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Do SD channels look good enough in Full HD TVs?



I had used 40 inch Full HD Philips TV [Videocon Made] from Oct. 2015 till Feb 2019.
& Quality of SD channels was quite decent when viewing from distance of 8 feets with Tata Sky HD connection. It will depend on broadcasting of  channels & how the compression is handled by service providers.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 16, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Depends on the size of TV. At 43", it won't be that good. Just subscribe to HD channels.


You mean SD channels will look more pixelated on 40 inch & above Full HD TVs than 32 inch HD Ready TVs?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 16, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> You mean SD channels will look more pixelated on 40 inch & above Full HD TVs than 32 inch HD Ready TVs?


Yeah, size plays a role as well. Upscaling algorithm helps but SD channels have too less info to be upscaled. 720p upscales well enough to 55" 4K in my experience but SD channels still look bad.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 17, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Yeah, size plays a role as well. Upscaling algorithm helps but SD channels have too less info to be upscaled. 720p upscales well enough to 55" 4K in my experience but SD channels still look bad.


Why all these providers use mpeg?
We already have h265 and they aren't using it, why? 
(Is this similar for ott? What about YouTube or other video platforms?)
Searched on YouTube for mpeg 5 and x266 vvc, which seems more promising but similar thing should not happen with these upcoming codecs


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 17, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Why all these providers use mpeg?
> We already have h265 and they aren't using it, why?
> (Is this similar for ott? What about YouTube or other video platforms?)
> Searched on YouTube for mpeg 5 and x266 vvc, which seems more promising but similar thing should not happen with these upcoming codecs


Change takes time. I'd say online streaming is the future as in about 2015, in the US, the number of OTT subscribers went past the cable subscribers. That will happen in India as well. If I buy a TV for personal use, I'm definitely not buying a cable connection, including DTH like Tata Sky.

I doubt even 20% of TVs at home are a smart TV, it will take time for people to upgrade.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Why all these providers use mpeg?
> We already have h265 and they aren't using it, why?
> (Is this similar for ott? What about YouTube or other video platforms?)
> Searched on YouTube for mpeg 5 and x266 vvc, which seems more promising but similar thing should not happen with these upcoming codecs


Cost of hardware for implementing H265. Even the Theaters in India use H264 format now if I am not wrong.



omega44-xt said:


> Yeah, size plays a role as well. Upscaling algorithm helps but SD channels have too less info to be upscaled. 720p upscales well enough to 55" 4K in my experience but SD channels still look bad.


Yes, Upscaling engine is important. Sony/Samsung/LG have finest upscaling engines till date.
SD channels are 480p and sometimes 360p also. That is why you see pixelation in large HD TVs.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 21, 2020)

I am looking for a Smart TV (budget 20000). I have considered models from Nokia, Realme, Panasonic, TCL, HiSense, Motorola, Thomson. Can anyone give advice? Most TVs have 1 GB RAM except Motorola ZX. Can 1 GB RAM cause hanging issues like a low end smartphone?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 21, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> I am looking for a Smart TV (budget 20000). I have considered models from Nokia, Realme, Panasonic, TCL, HiSense, Motorola. Thomson. Can anyone give advice?


Motorola ZX2 100.3cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV  with Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision Online at best Prices In India
Seems good for 20k, there might be better TVs or maybe this has some problems, as I don't have a complete idea. Watch some reviews, if you can find it. It does check all the right boxes, like a powerful in-built speaker, good panel (320nits VA), dolby vision (rare), good CPU, 2GB RAM, 16GB storage, 5GHz WiFi & android 10 (might be the only TV with android 10 at this price).


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2020)

After sales service is an issue for Motorola TV.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 22, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Motorola ZX2 100.3cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV  with Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision Online at best Prices In India
> Seems good for 20k, there might be better TVs or maybe this has some problems, as I don't have a complete idea. Watch some reviews, if you can find it. It does check all the right boxes, like a powerful in-built speaker, good panel (320nits VA), dolby vision (rare), good CPU, 2GB RAM, 16GB storage, 5GHz WiFi & android 10 (might be the only TV with android 10 at this price).


seems good but out of stock & as far as I know no service center in our area in case of repair.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 22, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> seems good but out of stock & as far as I know no service center in our area in case of repair.


I think Panasonic has a 1080p TV around 20k as well, definitely an inferior product to Motorola one.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 22, 2020)

Within a budget of Rs 20000 (for the TV), which is better choice? Buy a Non Smart TV from Big Brands like Samsung, Sony etc & an Android Smart TV Box or buy an Android TV from brands like Realme, HiSense, TCL etc?


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 22, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Within a budget of Rs 20000 (for the TV), which is better choice? Buy a Non Smart TV from Big Brands like Samsung, Sony etc & an Android Smart TV Box or buy an Android TV from brands like Realme, HiSense, TCL etc?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 22, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Within a budget of Rs 20000 (for the TV), which is better choice? Buy a Non Smart TV from Big Brands like Samsung, Sony etc & an Android Smart TV Box or buy an Android TV from brands like Realme, HiSense, TCL etc?


If you aren't in a big city with service centres for small brands, try to find a Full HD TV from a bigger brand. Add a Fire Stick to make it smart.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 23, 2020)

Which OS is better for smart TV? Android or Other OS such as Tizen, WebOS, Patchwall etc?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Which OS is better for smart TV? Android or Other OS such as Tizen, WebOS, Patchwall etc?


there is no perfect OS in TV. But in comparison Tizen,WebOS are better & Faster than Android.
Only con is side loading.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 23, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Which OS is better for smart TV? Android or Other OS such as Tizen, WebOS, Patchwall etc?



If you need it for normal viewing like netflix etc. Then go for Tizen etc. If you want to sideload custom apps, Then go for Android. Android will not be as fast and as optimised like others. But You always have an option for Android TV box.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 23, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Which OS is better for smart TV? Android or Other OS such as Tizen, WebOS, Patchwall etc?


Patchwall is a custom skin over android TV like you get on phones. Android doesn't have app problem. Tizen & WebOS are the best non-android OS in terms of app support, IMO avoid other non-android OS unless the panel & price are great & you are fine investing on something like Mi TV box or Fire Stick.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 23, 2020)

The


RumbaMon19 said:


> If you need it for normal viewing like netflix etc. Then go for Tizen etc. If you want to sideload custom apps, Then go for Android. Android will not be as fast and as optimised like others. But You always have an option for Android TV box.


You mean Android TV Box is better optimised than Android Smart TVs?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 23, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> The
> 
> You mean Android TV Box is better optimised than Android Smart TVs?




I have never used one, But they most probably are not. It is just incase u need android with a cheap Non smart tv. Otherwise Just get a RPi with kodi. Everything works.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 23, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> The
> 
> You mean Android TV Box is better optimised than Android Smart TVs?


Not the case. For non-android TVs, you can get a 3rd party android TV box/stick. No pointing buying for an android TV, unless its an old one. Fire Stick is android based but doesn't have Play Store.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 23, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I have never used one, But they most probably are not. It is just incase u need android with a cheap Non smart tv. Otherwise Just get a RPi with kodi. Everything works.


RPi, Arduino or any are better option compared to those chinese android boxes..


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 23, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> RPi, Arduino or any are better option compared to those chinese android boxes..



Yupp. And one can setup IoT too with it with max customisations.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> The
> 
> You mean Android TV Box is better optimised than Android Smart TVs?


You can say so, as the Android TV Box is designed for optimum user experience focused mainly on OS only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 23, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> RPi, Arduino or any are better option compared to those chinese android boxes..


True that but they require extra time and money to have a working setup compared to something like mi box.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 25, 2020)

What is your opinion about this TV? 43" P715. Apart from Motorola ZX2 series this seems the next option having 2 GB RAM. This is a 4K TV, not every video/programs I watch is available in 4K & also not sure if my internet speed (mostly around 25 Mbps) to can handle 4K & mostly I watch 720 or 1080.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 25, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> What is your opinion about this TV? 43" P715. Apart from Motorola ZX2 series this seems the next option having 2 GB RAM. This is a 4K TV, not every video/programs I watch is available in 4K & also not sure if my internet speed (mostly around 25 Mbps) to can handle 4K & mostly I watch 720 or 1080.


TCL doesn't bring good TVs to India, lots of quality control issues. Otherwise, they have good TVs in China, US & maybe EU.

If you can spend 30k, get the new Nokia 4K TV with Onkyo soundbar.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 25, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> TCL doesn't bring good TVs to India, lots of quality control issues. Otherwise, they have good TVs in China, US & maybe EU.
> 
> If you can spend 30k, get the new Nokia 4K TV with Onkyo soundbar.


can't spend that much, what about the 43 inch FHD Nokia TV?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 25, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> can't spend that much, what about the 43 inch FHD Nokia TV?


Expensive at 26k. Again any & all small TV brands will lack service centres in small towns & cities. 

This is the Panasonic TV that I told you to check earlier:
Panasonic 100cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India

If you are going for smaller brands, just get the Motorola one (new model).


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 25, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> can't spend that much, what about the 43 inch FHD Nokia TV?


in my opinion,
For under 20k, FHD 32" inch should be your choice.
Budget branded (Sony, LG, Samsung etc) TV were on sale.
Above 20k you should look for budget 4k 43" tv.
Market is hot for 43" - 50" 4k range tv for both branded and non branded 
Wait for November, as vu tvs arriving.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 26, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> in my opinion,
> For under 20k, FHD 32" inch should be your choice.
> Budget branded (Sony, LG, Samsung etc) TV were on sale.
> Above 20k you should look for budget 4k 43" tv.
> ...


You mean Non Smart TVs? or the ones powered by Tizen/WebOS in Samsung & LG respectively? & Sony doesn't seem to have Smart TVs in budget segment


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 26, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> You mean Non Smart TVs? or the ones powered by Tizen/WebOS in Samsung & LG respectively? & Sony doesn't seem to have Smart TVs in budget segment


Among big brands, I think only Panasonic has a budget 1080p TV near 20k, which I listed earlier. At this time, getting a non-smart TV is tough as it won't add much to price of the TV & is almost a must-have feature now. The panel is the most expensive part of a TV.


----------



## soorajdigit (Oct 26, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Expensive at 26k. Again any & all small TV brands will lack service centres in small towns & cities.
> 
> This is the Panasonic TV that I told you to check earlier:
> Panasonic 100cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India
> ...


Considering only Moto ZX2 which as 2 GB RAM & Android TV 10, all other budget TVs seem less Value for Money & it is not available in my location. Panasonic seems the only branded option. Any other benefits of Panasonic compared to Moto?


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 26, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> Considering only Moto ZX2 which as 2 GB RAM & Android TV 10, all other budget TVs seem less Value for Money & it is not available in my location. Panasonic seems the only branded option. Any other benefits of Panasonic compared to Moto?


Other than the brand name & possible service centre locally, I doubt it has any other advantage. Tough to comment on longevity & reliability.


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 29, 2020)

*www.theindianobserver.com/2020/10/best-4k-smart-tvs-2020-in-india-sony.html


Spoiler: Top 43-inch FHD TVs



*Top 43-inch FHD TVs*
1. Sony W672G Rs 40,910
*amzn.to/37Kofgd

2. Sony W6600 Rs 38,680
Amazon.in

3. Sony W6603 Rs 34,990
Amazon.in



*www.theindianobserver.com/2020/10/best-budget-smart-tvs-2020india65.html


Spoiler: Best 40-inch& 43-inch FHD TVs



*Best 40-inch& 43-inch FHD TVs*

1. Nokia 43-inch TV Rs 25,999
Nokia 107.9cm (43 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV  with Sound by Onkyo Online at best Prices In India

2. Motorola 40-inch Rs 19,999
Motorola ZX2 100.3cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV  with Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision Online at best Prices In India

3. Onida 43-inch TV Rs 21,990
Amazon.in

4. Mi 43-inch TV Rs 22,499
Mi 4A Pro 108 cm (43) Full HD LED Smart Android TV With Google Data Saver Online at best Prices In India

5. Realme 43-inch TV Rs 22,999
Realme 108cm (43 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India

6. Panasonic 40-inch TV Rs 19,999
Panasonic 100cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India



Check diwali sale
*www.flipkart.com/television-store?...acker=nmenu_sub_TVs & Appliances_0_Television


----------



## soorajdigit (Nov 9, 2020)

What is your opinion about Motorola zx2 40 inch TV? Most of the reviews in YouTube are in Hindi (I can't understand). It's main attraction is it's the only TV in Rs 20000. budget with 2 GB RAM & 16 GB Storage & Android 10 while others have 1 GB RAM & 8 GB storage only. 
4K is not a priority. Not willing to spend more unless really worth.

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> What is your opinion about Motorola zx2 40 inch TV? Most of the reviews in YouTube are in Hindi (I can't understand). It's main attraction is it's the only TV in Rs 20000. budget with 2 GB RAM & 16 GB Storage & Android 10 while others have 1 GB RAM & 8 GB storage only.
> 4K is not a priority. Not willing to spend more unless really worth.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


It seems like a great TV for 20k. If you aren't in a big city, after-sales will be an issue, in that case there's a Panasonic 40" 1080p android TV for 20k, get that. My recommendations remain the same.


----------



## soorajdigit (Nov 11, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> It seems like a great TV for 20k. If you aren't in a big city, after-sales will be an issue, in that case there's a Panasonic 40" 1080p android TV for 20k, get that. My recommendations remain the same.


I called Motorola support and asked about after sales service. Seems nearest service center is around 1.5 hours far from my location. They said that technician will visit home if needed.

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2020)

soorajdigit said:


> I called Motorola support and asked about after sales service. Seems nearest service center is around 1.5 hours far from my location. They said that technician will visit home if needed.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


You can then go ahead if you want, its a good TV for the price. Get extended warranty for peace of mind, IMO, usually costs ~3.5k for extra 2 years or so for such 20-25k TVs.


----------

